# Vignette aperto a tutti



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Aperto a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Aperto a tutti


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

punto rosso per avere aperto questo tred con motivazione: 
PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:mexican: 
ah la moderna e democratica moderazione!!!

mari' spero non sia tu se no sei messa maluccio


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto rosso per avere aperto questo tred con motivazione:
> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:mexican:
> ah la moderna e democratica moderazione!!!
> 
> *mari' spero non sia tu se no sei messa maluccio*


... ora si passa alle minacce?


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ora si passa alle minacce?


stai messa maluccio ti pare una minaccia???

ma che hai??
tra un po' per gridare allo scandalo scriverai che ti è stata mandata una zanzara a pungerti


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stai messa maluccio ti pare una minaccia???
> 
> ma che hai??


Niente!

E tu?


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto rosso per avere aperto questo tred con motivazione:
> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:mexican:
> ah la moderna e democratica moderazione!!!
> 
> mari' spero non sia tu se no sei messa maluccio


 Fantastica!
Vedi che la firma è inutile?
Certe valutazioni negative sono davvero divertenti.


----------



## Fabry (8 Agosto 2010)

:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto rosso per avere aperto questo tred con *motivazione:
> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*:mexican:
> ah la moderna e democratica moderazione!!!
> 
> mari' spero non sia tu se no sei messa maluccio


Ma e' un pernacchio? 

*Io il pernacchio lo intendo cosi:*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma e' un pernacchio?
> 
> *Io il pernacchio lo intendo cosi:*​
> 
> ...


sarà pure un pernacchio ma non ne capisco il motivo


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :carneval:


:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:


 Stupenda! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


>


ciao fabry!! come va??


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ciao fabry!! come va??




Ciao......incazzato nero, mi è saltata la vacanza, avrei dovuto partire domani e invece....sono alle prese con un rognosissimo fuoco di S. Antonio


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao......incazzato nero, mi è saltata la vacanza, avrei dovuto partire domani e invece....sono alle prese con un rognosissimo fuoco di S. Antonio


mi dispiace!!che sfiga!! ti fa tanto male??riesci a rimandare o saltata proprio??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Terribile! Mi spiace ...consolati pensando che il tempo non è granché...


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi dispiace!!che sfiga!! ti fa tanto male??riesci a rimandare o saltata proprio??




Non è una forma dolorosa, ma sono imbottito di antivirali ed altre amenità che sembro un'infermeria ambulante:unhappy:

Per la vacanza spero dal 22 in poi, ma la vedo dura.


----------



## Amarax (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao......incazzato nero, mi è saltata la vacanza, avrei dovuto partire domani e invece....sono alle prese con un rognosissimo fuoco di S. Antonio


 
mi spiace fabry...ma le rimandi solo, vero?:idea:


----------



## Amarax (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Aperto a tutti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
abi sei super!


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Terribile! Mi spiace ...consolati pensando che il tempo non è granché...




Grazie....alla peggio mi dedicherò a letture interessanti


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi spiace fabry...ma le rimandi solo, vero?:idea:



Lo spero Ama, se sarò fortunato salvo una settimana.


----------



## Amarax (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Lo spero Ama, se sarò fortunato salvo una settimana.


dai!! passa e devi stare solo attento al sole :up:


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> dai!! passa e devi stare solo attento al sole :up:



Sperem.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Grazie....alla peggio mi dedicherò a letture interessanti


i libri sono una compagnia strepitosa quando piove!! (ma anche quando non piove)
Qui diluvia da 2 giorni, ho il canotto parcheggiato sotto casa per portare fuori il cane:mexican:
Fatti forza fabry!!! Un bacione


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> abi sei super!


 eh scusa!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Grazie....alla peggio mi dedicherò a letture interessanti


 Poi dal 22 si spende meno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> i libri sono una compagnia strepitosa quando piove!! (ma anche quando non piove)
> Qui diluvia da 2 giorni, ho il canotto parcheggiato sotto casa per portare fuori il cane:mexican:
> Fatti forza fabry!!! Un bacione


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> i libri sono una compagnia strepitosa quando piove!! (ma anche quando non piove)
> Qui diluvia da 2 giorni, ho il canotto parcheggiato sotto casa per portare fuori il cane:mexican:
> Fatti forza fabry!!! Un bacione



Ho già pronto il piano B....buone letture non troppo impegnate...


Un bacione anche a te.


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi dal 22 si spende meno...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Per non andare troppo OT


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho già pronto il piano B....buone letture non troppo impegnate...
> 
> 
> Un bacione anche a te.


ti consiglio la trilogia di stieg larsson. Io ci sono dentro fino al collo. 750 pagine a libro:up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


non si legge da quant'è piccolo:incazzato:
sono riuscita! è bellissima:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fabry (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non si legge da quant'è piccolo:incazzato:


 Ingrandisci... 

Lui dice: Ti desidero da impazzire
Lei: aspettiamo un po'
Lui: O.K
Lui: ...
Lui: ...
Lui: ...deve arrivare qualcun altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 Poverino... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poverino... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


odio i babbo natale che si arrampicano sui balconi:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ingrandisci...
> 
> Lui dice: Ti desidero da impazzire
> Lei: aspettiamo un po'
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:


 Intuitivo! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Becco (15 Agosto 2010)

Sto cercando da alcuni mesi un luogo dove incontrarmi con la mia amante a Parma. Ho interessato un'agenzia che periodicamente mi manda delle offerte d'affitto. Ma quest'ultima più che un'offerta di locazione mi è sembrata una barzelletta e anche se improriamente la voglio pubblicare. A me fa davvero ridere....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CASITALIA.IT Offre:*
*Affittasi stanza singola con uso di servizio e cucina, facente parte di appartamento già del tutto affittato a studentesse universitarie di medicina e chilurgia in Parma. La camera ha al suo interno : un letto + una scrivania + armadio a 4 ante. Si ricerca esclusivamente studentessa di sesso femminile non fumatrice che effettuerà un subentro al contratto esistente. L'affitto è di 320 mensili comprese delle spese condominiali.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mica male eh!

Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Sto cercando da alcuni mesi un luogo dove incontrarmi con la mia amante a Parma. Ho interessato un'agenzia che periodicamente mi manda delle offerte d'affitto. Ma quest'ultima più che un'offerta di locazione mi è sembrata una barzelletta e anche se improriamente la voglio pubblicare. A me fa davvero ridere....
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CASITALIA.IT Offre:*
> *Affittasi stanza singola con uso di servizio e cucina, facente parte di appartamento già del tutto affittato a studentesse universitarie di medicina e chilurgia in Parma. La camera ha al suo interno : un letto + una scrivania + armadio a 4 ante. Si ricerca esclusivamente studentessa di sesso femminile non fumatrice che effettuerà un subentro al contratto esistente. L'affitto è di 320 mensili comprese delle spese condominiali.*
> ...


 Non ho capito perché dovrebbe far ridere


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

*buon ferragosto*

:carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTxsCaobqUI


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJg8IRq6LI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTxsCaobqUI


 Bellissime!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Fabry (15 Agosto 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (15 Agosto 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (16 Agosto 2010)

:d :d


----------



## Amarax (16 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lui non mi pare un asceta...ma decisamente scetato:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (17 Agosto 2010)

" caro ti sei ricordato di prendere la mia crema solare ? " :mexican:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


tremendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

punti di vista:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

scusate , ho scoperto solo ora che se ne possono postare più insieme:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

questa mi fa morire!!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questa mi fa morire!!:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>




domani la stampo e l'appiccico in cucina.


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questa mi fa morire!!:carneval:



è tristissima


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bella sequenza abi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è tristissima


:carneval::carneval::carneval: ma sai che sto ridendo da 10 minuti??:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
e dall'avatar vedo che va meglio


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen:






mamma mia che spavento....uguale


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> e dall'avatar vedo che va meglio


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


besos :up:


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval: ma sai che sto ridendo da 10 minuti??:mexican:



e ce lo so.non è colpa tua se sei cosi:bacio:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e ce lo so.non è colpa tua se sei cosi:bacio:


 è per la faccia di lui dopo aver letto il biglietto sul cuscino:carneval::carneval:
anche le altre però mi han fatto morire


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>




questa mi fa ridere tanto è deficente


quella della sposa in braccio


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> questa mi fa ridere tanto è deficente


pisciottina se non la posti non si capisce quale:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pisciottina se non la posti non si capisce quale:carneval::carneval:



la sposola e la serratura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

http://espresso.repubblica.it/multimedia/video/25917226


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Non è una vignetta ma una pubblicità interattiva

Fantasticaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è una vignetta ma una pubblicità interattiva
> 
> Fantasticaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M&feature=player_embedded


 ahahahahahah
prova a scrivere kill


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> prova a scrivere kill


 Ne ho provate tante (accetta anche errrori grammaticali)...prova loves


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne ho provate tante (accetta anche errrori grammaticali)...prova loves


 
:rotfl::rotfl:
bellissima 
prova "sing with"


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 la seconda è mitica! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la seconda è mitica! :carneval:


quando il dono della sintesi è donna:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 :up:
La seconda è verissima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2010)

rimetti 
a posto
la 
candela


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

http://www.jndyos.com/Donna/Vignette/Vignette_Sulle_Donne_34.jpg


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

questa è bellissima e adattissima:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questa è bellissima e adattissima:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


adatta a Elisa:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Angel (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Amarax (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

*x abi*

è splendida :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

